# Rose Beef Cake FR8, Gewicht?



## mk4shl (12. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike, welches im Bikepark nicht komplett fehl am Plazt ist aber auch noch tourentauglich ist.
Mein bisheriger Favorit ist das Canyon Torque Trailflow.
Dieses ist auf der Herstellerwebsite in Größe "M" (würde für mich passen) mit 15,1 kg angegeben. Nun habe ich erfahren, dass das Bike in Wirklichkeit aber 15,7 kg wiegt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Was meint ihr, wie verlässlich die Gewichtsangaben bei Rose sind bzw. welche Vorteile das Rose gegenüber dem Canyon mitbringen könnte (außer der absenkbaren Gabel). Denn auch auf der Rose Website wird das Beef Cake FR8 mit 15,1kg angegeben.
Hinzugefüt muss noch werden, dass ich für das Bike nicht mehr als  3000,-ausgeben möchte. Das Beef Cake SL kommt somit nicht in Frage.


----------



## psycho82 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

wichtiger als das Gewicht ist für deinen angedachten Einsatzzweck die Geometrie - die muss dir zusagen, dann macht das Bike auch Spaß und man fährt gerne - da ist es dann auch egal, ob das Rad dann 15 kg, 15,5 kg oder 16kg wiegt.

Hatte auch mal das Trailflow im Auge, bin nach einer Probefahrt aber sehr schnell von abgekommen, da mir die Geo nicht getaugt hat. Mein im Aufbau befindliche Hardenduro/Freeride light ist allerdings kein Rose geworden, auch wenn ich mit meinem Rose AM+ sehr zufrieden bin.

Also mach eine Probefahrt mit deinen Favouriten und entscheide dann, welches dir besser taugt.

Nur so als Hinweis: Den Service den Rose bietet ist top! (HAbe auch den direkten Vergleich zu anderen Versendern)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk4shl (13. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wichtiger als das Gewicht ist für deinen angedachten Einsatzzweck die Geometrie - die muss dir zusagen, dann macht das Bike auch Spaß und man fährt gerne - da ist es dann auch egal, ob das Rad dann 15 kg, 15,5 kg oder 16kg wiegt.
> 
> ...


 

Danke einmal für die Antwort. Was meinst du, welches der beiden Bike´s in der Größe "M" (meine Schrittlänge: 87cm/ "M" müsste also gerade noch gehen) tourentauglicher ist?.
Hier der Link zu den genauen Geometriedaten.
Canyon: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2574
Rose: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-8-524603/aid:524605


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Danke einmal für die Antwort. Was meinst du, welches der beiden Bike´s in der Größe "M" (meine Schrittlänge: 87cm/ "M" müsste also gerade noch gehen) tourentauglicher ist?.
> Hier der Link zu den genauen Geometriedaten.
> Canyon: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2574
> Rose: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-8-524603/aid:524605



Davon mal ab ... Hast du dir das uncle jimbo mal angeschaut ?! 

Klar 20 mm weniger FW, aber wenn die dich stören... dann musst du doch denke ich mal drüber nachdenken, was wirklich willst, also ob du das BC wirklich an die grenzen bringst oder nicht...

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie du dich entschieden hast !


----------



## mk4shl (13. Februar 2012)

rene_gade81 schrieb:


> Davon mal ab ... Hast du dir das uncle jimbo mal angeschaut ?!
> 
> Klar 20 mm weniger FW, aber wenn die dich stören... dann musst du doch denke ich mal drüber nachdenken, was wirklich willst, also ob du das BC wirklich an die grenzen bringst oder nicht...
> 
> Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie du dich entschieden hast !


 
Habe schon Bikes wie das Uncle Jimbo in Betracht gezogen, aber irgendwie haben sich jetzt zum Schluss diesen beiden Favoriten herauskristallisiert. Also eines dieser beiden wird es werden.
Hoffe, dass ich hier noch ein paar Inputs als Entscheidungshilfe bekomme.


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe schon Bikes wie das Uncle Jimbo in Betracht gezogen, aber irgendwie haben sich jetzt zum Schluss diesen beiden Favoriten herauskristallisiert. Also eines dieser beiden wird es werden.
> Hoffe, dass ich hier noch ein paar Inputs als Entscheidungshilfe bekomme.




Hmmm... Wie schon gesagt wurde, dann drauf setzen und testen ! Letztendlich muss es DIR ALLEIN zusagen! 

Bei rose kannst du dir übers WE ein BC bestellen zum testen... hast daran schon mal gedacht ?! Geld bekommst du auch gutschgeschrieben, wenn dich für das BC entscheidest und bestellst.


Hier mal der link dazu, falls es nicht kennen solltest : 

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/rose-bikes-testen


----------



## psycho82 (13. Februar 2012)

Zu den Geodaten:

Mein Problem bei der Probefahrt mit dem Trailflow, war vorallem der Sitzwinkel von 72,6 Grad. Bin 1,80 und das Canyon in M probegefahren, die Sattelstütze war durch den Sitzwinkel im ausgezogenen Zustand über dem Hinterrad, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich von hinten in die Pedale getreten habe und dies zu Knieschmerzen im Uphill geführt hat. Der Sitzwinkel ist aber auch ohne die Knieschmerzen bei mir nicht gerade förderlich, wenn du bergauf pedalieren möchtest. Den Lenkwinkel beim Trailflow hätte ich gerne bei 65,5 gehabt (DH-Performance), was sich annähernd realisieren lässt, wenn man die Gabel auf 180mm travelt, dann hat man einen winkel von 65,6.

Rein von den Papierdaten her würde ich sagen, dass das Rose BeefCake der bessere Allrounder für Tour und Park ist - minimal besserer Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel schon in Serie bei 65,5 und minimal längeres Oberrohr - extrem unterscheiden sich die beiden Räder allerdings nicht.  Was du jedoch merken wirst, ist der leichtere Laufradsatz beim Rose. Dafür hat das Canyon die Hammerschmidt!

Aufgrund der Geo der beiden Räder, habe ich mich auch für einen anderen Rahmen (Alutech Fanes- in meinem Coil-Aufbau Sitzwinkel= 74 und Lenkwinkel = 65) entschieden. 
Da die Geo im Verhältnis zum Wohlfühlfaktor individuell ist, könnten dir die Räder auch zusagen. Rein nach den Geo-Daten wird das Rose minimal besser bergauf (Sitzwinkel + minimal längeres Oberrohr) und ruhiger bergab (Lenkwinkel 65,5) laufen, ob es in der Praxis auch so ist, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.

Wenn du deinen fokus auf "härtere" Touren und nur ab und wann Parkbesuche legst, dann könnte das Uncle Jimbo wirklich auch eine gute Alternative für dich sein. Wenn du bei 50/50 bleibst, dann nimm mehr Federweg und dann kannst du wirklich schon fast frei entscheiden ob Rose oder Canyon oder dir Gedanken machen, ob du doch noch ein anderes Rad in Betracht ziehen willst.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Zu den Geodaten:
> 
> Mein Problem bei der Probefahrt mit dem Trailflow, war vorallem der Sitzwinkel von 72,6 Grad. Bin 1,80 und das Canyon in M probegefahren, die Sattelstütze war durch den Sitzwinkel im ausgezogenen Zustand über dem Hinterrad, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich von hinten in die Pedale getreten habe und dies zu Knieschmerzen im Uphill geführt hat. Der Sitzwinkel ist aber auch ohne die Knieschmerzen selbts ist nicht gerade förderlich, wenn du bergauf pedalieren möchtest. Den Lenkwinkel beim Trailflow hätte ich gerne bei 65,5 gehabt (DH-Performance), was sich annähernd realisieren lässt, wenn man die Gabel auf 180mm travelt, dann hat man einen winkel von 65,6.
> 
> ...



Na gut... so wie du benny, kann ich nicht argumentieren, weil ich die erfahrung damit nich gesammelt habe, aber ich muss sagen hast gut beschrieben  ...  und nun liegt es an ihm persönlich würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## mk4shl (13. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Zu den Geodaten:
> 
> Mein Problem bei der Probefahrt mit dem Trailflow, war vorallem der Sitzwinkel von 72,6 Grad. Bin 1,80 und das Canyon in M probegefahren, die Sattelstütze war durch den Sitzwinkel im ausgezogenen Zustand über dem Hinterrad, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich von hinten in die Pedale getreten habe und dies zu Knieschmerzen im Uphill geführt hat. Der Sitzwinkel ist aber auch ohne die Knieschmerzen bei mir nicht gerade förderlich, wenn du bergauf pedalieren möchtest. Den Lenkwinkel beim Trailflow hätte ich gerne bei 65,5 gehabt (DH-Performance), was sich annähernd realisieren lässt, wenn man die Gabel auf 180mm travelt, dann hat man einen winkel von 65,6.
> 
> ...


 

Danke einmal für die ausführliche Antwort. Würde dann somit doch eher zum Rose tendieren.
Habe einmal gelesen, dass das Rose aufgrund der höheren Front nicht so wendig wie das Canyon ist. Merkt man hier wirklich einen deutlichen Unterschied? Schlussendlich wäre es halt noch interessant, auf welches Gewicht das Beef Cake mit dem  DT Swiss EX1750 LR-Satz kommt.
Die Angaben auf der Rose Website kommen mir teilweise nicht nachvollziehbar vor bzw. habe ich das Gefühl, dass noch mehr als bei anderen Herstellern wegeschummetl wird. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## psycho82 (13. Februar 2012)

Wie bereits geschrieben, beide Räder sind von der Geo sehr ähnlich,  Steuerrohr ist auch bei beiden in M = 135mm. Durch die 180mm Rose-Gabel  wird die Front 1 cm höher bzw. der Lenkwinkel nimmt durch die 1 cm  längeren Gabel 0,5 Grad ab als bei der 170mm Gabel. Die Talas des Rose  lässt sich im Uphill um 4 cm absenken, d.h. die Front liegt dann  definitiv tiefer als beim Canyon und der Lenkwinkel liegt dann bei 67,5  Grad und du verlagerst dein Gewicht nach vorne.

Wenn du Touren fahren möchtest, merkst du leichte  rotierende Masse, also Laufradsatz am meisten, je leichter, des so  besser geht es auch vorwärts, aber du willst ja auch in den Park also  achte auch auf Stabilität und vorallem ausreichende Maulweite der Felge.

Die  EX 1750 sind  stabil, aber eher ein Enduro-LRS und mit einer Maulweite  von 21mm zu schmal um 2,5er Reifen sinvoll zu nutzen, 21mm sind meiner  Meinung das Minimum um 2,4er Reifen vernünftig zu fahren. Die FR 2050  hat eine Maulweite von 23mm und ist für eine Freeride-Felge auch noch  nicht wirklich breit, aber du kannst sinnvoll 2,4er Reifen fahren und  2,5 ist auch in Ordnung.

Zum Gewicht:
Schummeln tut fast jeder Hersteller beim Gewicht, trotzdem wird da Rose leichter sein als das Canyon,

Rahmen leichter
Bremsen leichter
LRS leichter
Kurbel leichter

Gruß

Benny


----------



## marg (13. Februar 2012)

also ich bin seit ca. 4 Wochen Besitzer eines Beef Cake fr 8 mit Hammerschmidt + RS Reverb und kann nur sagen das Dinge rockt. Also bei mir standen ebenfalls das Trailflow und BCFR zur Auswahl, ist dann halt das Rose geworden, alleine schon wegen dem guten Preis und der Entfernung.
Fahr halt jeden tag dran vorbei auf meinen Arbeitsweg. 
Klar man muss bedenken es ist sind Freerider, also daher nur bedingt tourentauglich, aber es geht schon, ist halt ein wenig anstrengender als mit einem 11kg Bike. 
Man kann halt keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde mehr aufstellen auf gerader Strecke aber dafür sind die Bikes ja auch nicht gemacht, oder ?
Wenn ich Strecke machen will, dann kram ich mein Hardtail aus der Ecke!
Im Gelände gehts dafür richtig ab, das Fahrwerk schluckt gut was weg wenn man es richtig einstellt, da bin ich auch immer noch am probieren. 
Freu mich aber schon auf die kommende Bikepark Saison, da kann man es mit dem BC schon richtig krachen lassen !
aslo alles im allen kann ich das BC nur emphelen, die Geo passt in M bei meine 1,80m und Schrittl. von ich glaub 84cm wie Arsch auf Eimer,
aber das was dich wirklich interressiert ist ja das Gewicht von dem Teil 

also ich hab mal gewogen! und natürlich mogeln die Hersteller immer auf ihren Seiten
Das BC Fr 6 mit Hammerschmidt wiegt laut Rose nur 15,3kg ohne Pedalen
meins wiegt mit Across Pedalen und Der Reverb 16,6kg also so minus 400-500g wegen den Pedalen kommt man auf gute 16kg fürs Bike! 
Klingt jetzt erstmal viel, ist aber gar nicht so schlimm da die Geo echt gut ist und man(n) einen guten vortrieb hat, selbst bergauf gehts echt noch gut auch ohne abgesenkter Gabel !

also Daumen hoch fürs Beef Cake !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk4shl (14. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank an alle für die ausführlichen Antworten. Somit wird es nun wahrscheinlich doch das Rose werden. Werde halt dann einfach versuchen via Konfigurator das Gewichts-Stabilitäts-Verhältnis möglichst optimal zu gestalten.


----------



## psycho82 (14. Februar 2012)

Na dann viel Spass bei der Konfiguration;-)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## mk4shl (23. Februar 2012)

marg schrieb:


> also ich bin seit ca. 4 Wochen Besitzer eines Beef Cake fr 8 mit Hammerschmidt + RS Reverb und kann nur sagen das Dinge rockt. Also bei mir standen ebenfalls das Trailflow und BCFR zur Auswahl, ist dann halt das Rose geworden, alleine schon wegen dem guten Preis und der Entfernung.
> Fahr halt jeden tag dran vorbei auf meinen Arbeitsweg.
> Klar man muss bedenken es ist sind Freerider, also daher nur bedingt tourentauglich, aber es geht schon, ist halt ein wenig anstrengender als mit einem 11kg Bike.
> Man kann halt keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde mehr aufstellen auf gerader Strecke aber dafür sind die Bikes ja auch nicht gemacht, oder ?
> ...


 
Habe nun den Testbericht aus dem "Freeride" gelesen. Hier wird bemängelt, dass die Front sehr "hoch daherkommt". Dadurch soll es Einbußen bei der Wendigkeit geben. Kannst du dies auch bestätigen? Genau die hohe Front ist nämlich der Punkt, der mich bei meinem jetzigen Bike stört.


----------



## marg (23. Februar 2012)

also zu hoch würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, komm gut damit klar.
Hab aber auch keinen direkten vergleich wie es anders sich auswirkt !
Nen Freund hat wohl das Rotwild E1, da ist das auch nicht viel anders !
Fahr nach Rose und setzt dich drauf, dann kaufst du es eh! oder,
leih dir bei Rose doch ein Testbike fürs WE aus, kostet glaub ich 120 euro !
bekommse aber wieder beim Kauf


----------



## hib (24. Februar 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe nun den Testbericht aus dem "Freeride" gelesen. Hier wird bemängelt, dass die Front sehr "hoch daherkommt". Dadurch soll es Einbußen bei der Wendigkeit geben. Kannst du dies auch bestätigen? Genau die hohe Front ist nämlich der Punkt, der mich bei meinem jetzigen Bike stört.



Den Testbericht habe ich auch mal gelesen und mich dann gefragt ob die wirklich das richtige Bike getestet haben

Also ich bin jetzt das 2010 udn 2011er gefahren und immer direkt einen Direct Mount drauf gemacht und damit geht das super.

Ich glaube serienmäßige ist 2011 ein syncross verbaut gewesen und der baut in der tat sehr hoch.


----------



## wastl86 (1. März 2012)

helft mir mal bitte. welches steuerrohr hat das aktuelle BF Fr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. März 2012)

Boah eh nix für ungut aber mach das nächste Mal nen eigenen Thread für Deine Frage auf und spam hier nicht jeden aktiven Thread im Board zu!!!


----------



## manutebol (12. März 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike, welches im Bikepark nicht komplett fehl am Plazt ist aber auch noch tourentauglich ist.
> Mein bisheriger Favorit ist das Canyon Torque Trailflow.
> Dieses ist auf der Herstellerwebsite in Größe "M" (würde für mich passen) mit 15,1 kg angegeben. Nun habe ich erfahren, dass das Bike in Wirklichkeit aber 15,7 kg wiegt.
> 
> ...


Moinsen.... 
also, habe mir auch ein Rose BC FR 8 2012 zugelegt und habe aktuell ein gewicht von 15,451 kg. Allerdings nicht ganz nach Katalog sondern etwas customade.... Rahmengröße "L", hinten Maxxis Downhillschlauch drin, inkl. spank spike plattformpedalen, XTR-Trail schaltwerk, XTR-Schifter, Formula RO 203VR/203HR, XTR umwerfer....
.....


----------

